# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه گیلان

## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه :*

دانشگاه گيلان  از سال 1346 با عنوان مدرسه عالی بازرگانی فعالیت آموزشی خود را آغاز  نمود. و در سال 1353 به تصويب شورای گسترش آموزش عالی رسيد و در سالهای 55 -  1354 در چارچوب قرارداد بين دولتهای ايران و آلمان غربی سابق، دانشگاه  گیلان ، تاسيس و از سال 1356 فعاليتهای آموزشی خود را با پذيرش 155 دانشجو  در 9 رشته تحصيلی آغاز نمود .


در  سال 1356 مدرسه عالی مدیریت و مدرسه عالی بازرگانی که تنها مراکز آموزش  عالی در استان گیلان بودند با دانشگاه گیلان ادغام و فعالیت های آموزشی آن  تا پایان سال تحصیلی 1358 با تعداد 605 نفر دانشجو در 14 رشته تحصیلی ادامه  یافت. 


پس  از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی، دانشگاه گیلان بطور مستقل و بدون وابستگی به  آلمان، فعاليتهای آموزشی خود را در 8 رشته تحصيلی و با حدود 500 دانشجو از  سرگرفت و با رشد و گسترش آموزش عالی در کشور، دانشکده های علوم پایه ،  فنی،علوم کشاورزی،علوم انسانی و پزشکی ساخته شد و پس از آن نیز دانشکده  تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی، دانشکده منابع طبیعی و معماری و هنر تاسیس شدند.


در  طی سال های 1384 تاکنون روند رشد و توسعه دانشگاه گیلان با شتاب بیشتری  ادامه یافته و دانشکده های علوم ریاضی، مهندسی مکانیک، فناوری نوین و پردیس  بین الملل در منطقه آزاد انزلی و پژوهشکده حوضه آبی خزر راه اندازی شد.


اين  دانشگاه در حال حاضر با 8 دانشکده و یک واحد بین المللی و دو پژوهشکده(  حوضه آبی دریای خزر و گیلان شناسی) با 450عضو هیئت علمی،بیش از 17000 هزار  دانشجو و به عنوان یکی از بزرگترین مراکز آموزش عالی در منطقه شمال کشور  مشغول به فعالیت های آموزشی و پژوهشی است و سالانه بیش از 6000 هزار نفر  دانشجو را در310 رشته - گرایش در مقاطع تحصيلی کارشناسی ( 112 رشته- گرایش)  ، کارشناسی ارشد (148 رشته-گرایش) و دکتری (50رشته- گرایش) برای دوره های  روزانه ، شبانه ، بین الملل و مجازی پذيرش می نمايد . 

 

*دانشکده های دانشگاه گيلان*


دانشکده ادبيات و علوم انسانيدانشکده تربيت بدنی و علوم ورزشيدانشکده علوم پايهدانشکده علوم ریاضیدانشکده علوم کشاورزيدانشکده فنی و مهندسيدانشکده معماری و هنردانشکده منابع طبيعي

*از ديگر واحدهای اين دانشگاه می توان به موارد زير اشاره نمود .*


مرکز کامپيوتر و فنآوری اطلاعاتدفتر ارتباط با دانش آموختگاندفتر ارتباط با صنعت و کشاورزيدفتر کارآفريني

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی*  *درباره دانشکده*  


دانشکده  ادبیات و علوم انسانی از سال 1356 فعالیت علمی خود را با تأسیس رشته زبان و  ادبیات آلمانی آغاز کرد. در سال 1359 بدلیل وقوع انقلاب فرهنگی، فعالیتهای  آموزشی دانشگاه گیلان متوقف گردید. اما با بازگشایی مجدد آن در سال 1362 ،  ضمن جذب 40 نفر دانشجو در رشته زبان و ادبیات فارسی فعالیت آموزشی دانشکده  مجدداً ادامه یافت و دانشجویان رشته زبان و ادبیات آلمانی نیز (بدلیل خروج  مدرسین آلمانی از کشور) از طریق تغییر رشته در سایر رشتههای موجود دانشگاه  مشغول به تحصیل شدند. 

در  گذشته محل فعالیتآموزشی دانشکده در بخشی از پادگان نیروی دریایی رشت قرار  داشت که در سال 1363 به محل فعلی دانشکده تربیت بدنی انتقال یافت. از  تابستان سال 1373 با اتمام فاز اول بنای ساختمان دانشکده علوم انسانی به  مساحت 3300 متر مربع (واقع در پردیس اصلی دانشگاه) گروههای زبان و ادبیات  فارسی و علوم اجتماعی به این محل منتقل شدند. از سال 1380 با همت نیکوکار  گیلانی جناب آقای دکتر ابریشم چیان ساخت فاز دوم ساختمان دانشکده آغاز  گردید و بدینترتیب، حدود 7300 متر مربع به فضای آموزشی و اداری دانشکده  اضافه شد. 

در نتیجه از مهر ماه سال 1382 دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی با تمام امکانات و تجهیزات به این محل انتقال یافت.در  حال حاضر این دانشکده دارای 12گروه آموزشی و یک گروه پژوهشی است که در  دورههای روزانه، شبانه و نیمه حضوری برای آموزش 3322نفر دانشجو در مقاطع  مختلف تحصیلی (کارشناسی، 2994نفر ، کارشناسی ارشد 308نفر و دکتری 20نفر)  فعالیت میکند. 


  

*رشته های تحصیلی دانشکده* 


کارشناسی دوره روزانه: 
حقوق  _ علوم سیاسی _ علوم اجتماعی_ مدیریت بازرگانی _ زبان روسی_ مدیریت صنعتی_  روانشناسی عمومی _ مشاوره وراهنمایی_زبان و ادبیات فارسی _ زبان وادبیات  انگلیسی_ زبان وادبیات عرب_ جغرافيا (برنامه ريزی شهري)


کارشناسی دوره شبانه:
حقوق  _ پژوهشگری علوم اجتماعی_ مدیریت صنعتی _ روانشناسی عمومی_مشاوره و  راهنمایی _ زبان وادبیات فارسی _ زبان وادبیات انگلیسی_ زبان وادبیات عرب
نیمه حضوری: 
مشاوره و راهنمایی _زبان وادبیات عرب


کارشناسی ارشد روزانه :
علوم  اجتماعی جامعه شناسی_ایران شناسی_روانشناسی _مدیریت صنعتی _زبان وادبیات  فارسی _آموزش زبان انگلیسی_ حقوق خصوصی_حقوق جزا وجرم شناسی.



کارشناسی ارشد شبانه: 57 نفر 9 رشته 
علوم  اجتماعی _ جامعه شناسی _ ایران شناسی _روانشناسی _ مدیریت صنعتی _ زبان  وادبیات فارسی _ ادبیات عرب _ آموزش زبان انگلیسی_ حقوق خصوصی _ حقوق جزا  وجرم شناسی.


دکتری : 12نفر 1 رشته 
زبان وادبیات فارسی 

*گروه های آموزشی* 

گروه  زبان وادبیات فارسی_ زبان وادبیات انگلیسی_ زبان وادبیات عرب_ گروه زبان  روسی_گروه مدیریت_ گروه علوم اجتماعی _ گروه معارف اسلامی -گروه روانشناسی_  گروه مشاوره و راهنمایی _گروه علوم سیاسی_ گروه حقوق - گروه پژوهشی گیلان  شناسی.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم پایه*  *درباره دانشکده* 
دانشکده  علوم پایه فعالیت آموزشی خود را از سال 1356 در چهار رشته ریاضی، فیزیک ،  شیمی و زیست شناسی آغاز نمود و هم اکنون با 73 عضو هیات علمی که 6 نفر آنها  در مرتبه استادی- 15 نفر در مرتبه دانشیاری – 34 نفر در مرتبه استادیاری و  17 نفر مربی و 1 نفر مربی آموزشیار و 1461 نفر دانشجو به فعالیت خود ادامه  می دهند. 


*گروه های آموزشی* 


_1-گروه ریاضی مقطع کارشناسی در گرایش های ریاضی محض وریاضی کاربردی_


_2- گروه فیزیک مقطع کارشناسی در گرایش های فیزیک حالت جامد و فیزیک هسته ایی_

_3__-گروه شیمی مقطع کارشناسی در گرایش های شیمی محض و شیمی کاربردی_ 

_4- گروه زیست شناسی مقطع کارشناسی در گرایش های زیست جانوری -زیست دریا و زیست سلولی ومولکولی_



*آدرس :*
رشت ، خیابان نامجو ، دانشکده علوم پایه



*دانشکده در یک نگاه :*
نام :دانشکده علوم پایه
سال تاسیس :1356
تعداد اعضای هیات علمی :73 نفر    
  استاد :6 نفر
دانشیار :15 نفر
استاد یار :34 نفر 
مربی :17 نفر
مربی آموزشیار :1  نفر 
تعداد دانشجویان تا نیمسال دوم 89-88  :     2041نفر 
کارشناسی : 1534 نفر
کارشناسی ارشد :405 نفر  
دکتری : 102 نفر
تعداد پرسنل کارمند :   45 نفر
رشته های تحصیلی : ریاضی‚فیزیک‚شیمی و زیست شناسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی**

تاریخچه :*

دانشکده علوم کشاورزی در  کیلومتر 6 جاده رشت – تهران و در مجتمع آموزشی دانشگاه قرار دارد . این  دانشکده در ابتدا به عنوان مرکز پژوهشی نباتات نیمه گرمسیری وابسته به  دانشگاه تهران در یک ساختمان اداری با امکانات محدود شروع به کار نمود و در  سال 1355 با نام دانشکده کشاورزی به دانشگاه گیلان ملحق گردید . 


این دانشکده  از سال 1356 فعالیت آموزشی خود را در 4 رشته دامپروری ، ماهی شناسی ، اقتصاد کشاورزی و زراعت آغاز کرد .


دانشکده  کشاورزی در حال حاضر  دارای تعداد 62 عضو هیات علمی است که 2  نفر دارای  مرتبه استادی ، 10 نفر دارای مرتبه دانشیاری ، 34 نفر دارای مرتبه  استادیاری ،   14 نفر دارای مرتبه مربی و 2 نفر مربی آموزشیار می باشند که  خدمات علمی را با تدریس و پژوهش ارایه می دهند. این دانشکده  در نیمسال اول  87-86  دارای   1284 نفردانشجو  بوده است که شامل 4  نفر دانشجو در یک  رشته دکتری(باغبانی   ) ، 204 نفر دانشجو در7  رشته کارشناسی ارشد و 1076  نفر دانشجو در  7 رشته کارشناسی روزانه و شبانه می باشد..نسبت دانشجو به  استاد در این دانشکده در سال تحصیلی 87- 86 تقریبا 21 به 1 می باشد.   


این  دانشکده و در حال حاضر دارای یک رشته دکتری روزانه (باغبانی .) ،7 رشته  کارشناسی ارشد روزانه (گیاهپزشکی ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم دامی  ، بیوتکنولوژی  وتوسعه روستایی) ، 7 رشته کارشناسی ارشد شبانه گیاهپزشکی ،  باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم دامی ، بیوتکنولوژی  وتوسعه روستایی) 6   رشته کارشناسی  روزانه (گیاهپزشکی ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم  دامی  و مهندسی آب)، 3 رشته کارشناسی  شبانه( زراعت ، خاکشناسی  و علوم  دامی)  و یک رشته کارشناسی ناپیوسته (علوم دامی ) می باشد. 


از  مهمترین آزمایشگاههای این دانشکده که بخش اعظم آن  در ساختمانی مستقل قرار  دارند می توان به آزمایشگاههای خاکشناسی ، میکروبیولوژی، تشریح فیزیولوژی  دام ، حشره شناسی ، آبیاری ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، بیوتکنولوژی اشاره  کرد.همچنین دانشکده دارای اراضی کشاورزی نظیر شالیزار ، باغ میوه ، گلخانه  های شیشه ای و پلاستیکی  ودارای یک موزه تاریخ طبیعی غنی از نمونه های  جانوری می باشد. 
  
*رشته های تحصیلی*
دکتری :  
یک رشته : ( باغبانی )
کارشناسی ارشد : 
دوره روزانه  7 رشته (گیاهپزشکی ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم دامی ، بیوتکنولوژی  وتوسعه روستایی)
دوره شبانه 7 رشته ( گیاهپزشکی ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم دامی ، بیوتکنولوژی  وتوسعه روستایی)
کارشناسی 
دوره روزانه  6  رشته (گیاهپزشکی ، باغبانی ، زراعت ، خاکشناسی ، علوم دامی  و مهندسی آب)
دوره شبانه 3 رشته  ( زراعت ، خاکشناسی  و علوم دامی)
کارشناسی ناپیوسته یک رشته ( علوم دامی )


* امکانات و آزمایشگاه ها* 


آزمایشگاههای خاکشناسی ||  میکروبیولوژی  ||   تشریح فیزیولوژی دام  ||  حشره شناسی  ||   آبیاری ||  باغبانی ||  زراعت || بیوتکنولوژی 
شالیزار  ||  باغ میوه || گلخانه ها
موزه تاریخ طبیعی


*گروه های آموزشی و پژوهشی* 


گروه زراعت   |   گروه باغبانی   |  گروه علوم دامی   |   گروه گیاهپزشکی  |  گروه خاکشـــناسی  | گروه مـــــهندسی آب 
گروه توسعه روســــــتایی |   گروه پژوهشی کرم ابریشم

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی*  *درباره دانشکده* 

دانشکده  فنی در کیلومتر 5 جاده رشت به قزوین و در پردیس اصلی دانشگاه قرار دارد.  این دانشکده از سال 1357 فعالیت آموزشی خود را در 3 رشته مکانیک ، عمران و  برق آغاز کرد.


*تعداد اعضای هیئت علمی*  

دانشکده فنی در حال حاضر دارای تعداد 102 عضو هیات علمی است که : 
 3 نفــــر دارای مرتبه استـــــادی و 10 نفـــر دارای  مرتبه دانشیاری و 70نفــــر دارای مرتبه استادیاری و 19 نفــــر دارای مرتبــه مربی می باشند و خدمات علمی را به طریق تدریس و پژوهش ارایه می دهند.

*تعداد دانشجویان* 

 تعداد کل دانشجویان این دانشکده در نیمسال دوم 91-90 دارای 3120 نفر می باشد. از این تعداد
 504 نفر دانشـــــجو در دوره های ارشـــــد ، دکتـــــــــری و  2616نفر دانشجو در 10 رشته کارشناسی روزانه و شبانه می باشد.


*رشته های تحصیلی* 

این دانشکده در حال حاضر دارای رشته گرایش های زیر است :
 5 رشته دکتری شامل :
مهندسی مکانیک :Yahoo (2):  مکانیک - طراحی کاربردی ) ،(مکانیک - تبدیل انرژی)
مهندسی عمران: (عمران - سازه)، (عمران - خاک وپی )
مهندسی نساجی

13رشته کارشناسی ارشد شامل :  
مهندسی عمران ( سازه های دریایی ، خاک پی ، سازه ، راه و ترابری ) 
 مهندسی مکانیک (طراحی کاربردی ، تبدیل انرژی ) 
مهندسی برق (الکترونیک ، قدرت،مخابرات(میدان)،مخابرا  ت(سیستم) ) 
 مهندسی شیمی (شیمی پیشرفته)
 مهندسی نساجی (شیمی نساجی و علوم الیاف )
مهندسی کامپیوتر(نرم افزار)

9 رشته کارشناسی شامل :
مهندسی مکانیــک( حرارت سیالات ، طراحی جامدات ) 
 مهندسی عمـــران
 مهندسی نساجی ( علوم الیاف ) 
مهنــــدسی شیـمی ( صنایع غذایی )
 مهندسی بـــــــرق ( الکترونیک - قدرت ) 
 مهندسی کامپیوتر ( نرم افزار - سخت افزار )

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی*  گروه تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی از سال 1357 فعالیت خود را با پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی  دبیری تربیت بدنی در دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی آغاز نمود و پس از  تفکیک از دانشکده علوم انسانی در سال 1373 به عنوان دانشکده مستقل شناخته  شد.این دانشکده در حال حاضر با 15 عضو هیات علمی که 2 نفر آنها در مرتبه استادی، 5 نفر در مرتبه دانشیاری ، 6 نفر آنها در مرتبه استادیاری و 4 نفر مربی و 1 نفر مربی آموزشیار و 347 دانشجو به فعالیت علمی خود ادامه می دهد. 


*آدرس* 


کیلومتر 8 جاده رشت - تهران ، دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی دانشگاه گیلان 


 



*رشته های تحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی ، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری*
رشته تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی در سه گرایش: عمومی، فیزیولوژی ورزشی- مدیریت ورزشی ( مقطع کارشناسی )فیزیولوژی ورزشی ، مدیریت در تربیت بدنی ، حرکات اصلاحی ( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد )فیزیولوژی ورزشی و مدیریت در تربیت بدنی ( مقطع دکتری )

*دانشکده تربيت بدنی دارای امکانات ورزشی زير می باشد .*

زمين چمن بازيهای فوتبالاستخر سرپوشيده و سوناسالن واليبال ، بسکتبال و هندبالسالن ژيمناستيک و کشتي
*امکانات آموزشی و پژوهشی و رفاهی* 


دانشکده  دارای ساختمان اداری، آموزشی، پژوهشی، کتابخانه، آزمایشگاه های تخصصی،  تجهیزات سمعی- بصری، بخش رایانه و اطلاع رسانی دوره های کارشناسی، کارشناسی  ارشد، دکتری و همچنین سایر امکانات همچون آمفی تئاتر، بوفه، انتشارات،  کتابفروشی، خوا***ه دانشجویی و سالن های غذاخوری است.
نشریه سوخت و ساز و فعالیت های بدنی 
دانشکده  تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی دانشگاه گیلان از سال 1384 اقدام به فراهم نمودن  تمهیدات لازم برای چاپ و انتشار مجله نمود واولین شماره نشریه در زمستان  1387 با عنوان "مطالعات علوم ورزشی" منتشر گردید. با تغییر رویکر کمیسیون  نشریات وزارت علوم ، تحقیقات و فناوری در انتشار مجلات تخصصی این دانشکده  نیز اقدام به تغییر چاپ نشریه در شاخه فیزیولوژی ورزشی و با نام جدید نشریه  سوخت و ساز و فعالیت بدنی نمود. هم اکنون نیز این نشریه آمادگی خود را جهت  دریافت و چاپ مقالات در حوزه های فیزیولوژی، متابولیسم، تغذیه، فعالیت  بدنی و علم تمرین از سوی اساتید، کارشناسان و صاحب نظران اعلام می دارد  باشد  .
     در حوزه مدیریت ورزشی نیز حوزه پژوهشی دانشکده رایزنی های لازم را برای  انتشار الکترونیکی نشریه  مطالعات مدیریت ورزشی انجام داده است .

کتابخانه 
کتب فارسی: 11823 جلد؛  کتب خارجی: 2099
مجلات مشترک داخلی: 45 عنوان
مجلات مشترک خارجی: 20 عنوان
فیلم و دیسک های نوری- آموزشی: 338 حلقه
پایان نامه ها: 352 عنوان
کتابخانه  دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی در سال 1374 با جداشدن از کتابخانه  دانشکده علوم انسانی با 2500 نسخه کتاب فارسی و 480 عنوان کتاب لاتین کار  خود را آغاز کرد.
در  طول 12 سالی که از تاسیس کتابخانه می گذرد، تعداد کتاب های فارسی به 9825  نسخه و کتاب های لاتین به 1895 عنوان و وسعت آن به 270 مترمربع افزایش  یافته است. کتابخانه مجهز به سیستم یا نرم افزار کتابخانه ای شده است و  دانشجویان با استفاده از کامپیوتر قادر به بازیابی اطلاعات هستند. 
      ضمناکلیه منابع اطلاعاتی کتابخانه در سیستم اوراکل ثبت و  قابل جستجو از طریق اینترنت و کامپیوتر است.

آزمایشگاه ها 
1 - فیزیولوژی وی بیومکانیک ورزشی 
2 - حرکات اصلاحی و آسیب شناسی ورزشی
3 - روانشناسی حرکتی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده منابع طبیعی*  دانشکده  منابع طبيعی در سال 1363 ابتدا با نام آموزشکده کشاورزی و منابع طبيعی  تاسيس شد.با تاييد وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی به عنوان يکی از زير مجموعه  های دانشگاه گيلان با پذيرش 120 نفر دانشجو در سه رشته تحصيلی : منابع  طبيعی - امور زراعی و امور دامی در مقطع کاردانی و با همکاری 7 نفر عضوهيات  علمی شروع به کار کرد.


در سال 1371  با تغييراتی که در سرفصل دروس توسط شورای عالی برنامه ريزی وزارت متبوع سه  رشته مذکور به ترتيب به تکنولوژی جنگلداری - تکنولوژی توليدات گياهی و  تکنولوژی امور دامی تغيير نام يافتند.اين دانشکده در بدو فعاليت دارای دو  ساختمان مجزا به صورت استيجاری و اهدايی جهت انجام امور آموزشی و اداری  بوده است.پس از گذشت ده سال و در پی اجرای پروژه های عمرانی - اين دانشکده  از سال 1375 به مکان فعلی در زمينی به مساحت  13/5  هکتار و در صومعه سرا اسکان يافت.فضای فيزيکی موجود شامل ساختمان های  آموزشی و اداری به مساحت 5300 متر مربع - ساختمان های جانبی به مساحت 2500  متر مربع(جمعا 7800 متر مربع)است.


در  سال 1366 اولين گروه دانشجويان کارشناسی پيوسته جنگل داری و در سال 1376  اولين دوره کارشناسی ناپيوسته مهندسی توليدات دامی داير شد.در سال 1378  رشته مهندسی جنگلداری از دانشکده کشاورزی و رشته مهندسی شيلات از پرديس  انزلی به اين دانشکده انتقال يافت.در حال حاضر چهار گروه آموزشی ذيل مشغول  به فعاليت هستند : 

گروه آموزشی جنگلداري : پذيرش دانشجوی مهندسی جنگلداری در مقاطع کارشناسی پيوسته - کارشناسی ارشد - دکتريگروه آموزشی شيلات : پذيرش دانشجوی مهندسي شيلات در مقاطع کارشناسی پيوسته  - کارشناسی ارشد .گروه آموزشي محيط زيست: پذيرش دانشجوی مهندسي محيط زيست در مقطع کارشناسی پيوسته.گروه آموزشي مرتع و آبخيز داري : پذيرش دانشجوی مهندسي مرتع و آبخيز داري در مقطع کارشناسی پيوسته.

اين دانشکده در برنامه های آتی خود در صدد گسترش تحصيلات تکميلي(پذيرش دکتری شيلات و کارشناسی ارشد محيط زيست)می باشد.


تعداد اعضای هيات علمي : 28 نفر
تعداد کارکنان : 55 نفر
تعداد دانشجويان : حدودا 700 نفر


 

*رشته های داير و مقاطع آن ها :* 

جنگلداری : کارشناسی پيوسته - کارشناسی ارشد - دکتري
شيلات : کارشناسی - کارشناسی ارشد
محيط زيست : کارشناسی 
مرتع و آبخيز داری : کارشناسي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معماری و هنر*  *دانشکده در یک نگاه*  


نام : دانشکده معماری و هنر

سال تاسیس:1376

تعداد اعضای هیات علمی ثابت: 32نفر

تعداد اعضای هيات علمی نيمه وقت: 24 نفر

تعداد دانشجو :879

نسبت دانشجو به استاد:1به 21


*گروه هاي آموزشی و پژوهشی :*
شهرسازیمعماری گرافیکنقاشیموسیقی
*رشته های تحصیلی*:
کارشناسی دوره روزانه: شهرسازی معماری گرافیک نقاشی موسیقیکارشناسی دوره شبانه بین الملل: کارشناسی ارشد معماریکارشناسی ارشد روزانه :معماری ، شهرسازی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پردیس بین الملل گیلان*   

*تاریخچه و هدف تشکیل :*

پردیس  بین الملل دانشگاه گیلان از سال 1387 فعالیت علمی خود را با چهار رشته  گرایش آغاز نمود و هم اکنون در 26 رشته گرایش در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد دانشجو  می پذیرد . هدف از راه اندازی پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه گیلان ارتقای آموزش  عالی کشور و پاسخگویی به نیاز فزاینده تحصیلات عالیه به ویژه تحصیلات  تکمیلی می باشد . اگر چه افزایش پذیرش دانشجو در سالهای اخیر در کشور رشد  قابل توجهی داشته است ولی با این وجود بخش زیادی از علاقمندان تحصیلات  تکمیلی از طریق آزمون کنکور نمی توانند در دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه  ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی پذیرفته شوند . لذا بخشی از این هموطنان با صرف  هزینه ها و سختی های زیاد برای ادامه تحصیل به دانشگاه هایی در کشورهای  خارجی مراجعه می نمایند . 
راه اندازی دوره های  بین الملل توسط چند دانشگاه در مناطق آزاد باعث شده تا ظرفیت جدیدی برای  تحصیلات تکمیلی در داخل کشور ایجاد شده و از سوی دیگر با ارتقای  استانداردهای آموزشی و پژوهشی و افزایش ظرفیت ، امکان جذب دانشجوی خارجی  فراهم گردد . 


*محل استقرار پردیس بین الملل* 

در  حال حاضر تشکیلات اصلی پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه گیلان در کیلومتر 20 جاده  رشت - قزوین ، حسن رود ، سازمان منطقه آزاد تجاری - صنعتی مستقر است . به  صورت موردی برخی از کلاس ها در پردیس اصلی دانشگاه گیلان در رشت برگزار می  شود . 

*اساتید پردیس بین الملل*

تمامی  اساتیدی که در این واحد مشغول به تدریس می باشند، از اساتید دانشگاه گیلان  هستند. به صورت موردی در برخی از دروس از خدمات علمی اساتید دانشگاه های  معتبر کشور استفاده می شود . 


*مدرک دانش آموختگان پردیس بین الملل*

در  دانشگاه گیلان چهار دوره آموزشی روزانه ، شبانه ، بین الملل و آموزش  الکترونیک اجرا می شود . با توجه به اینکه در پردیس بین الملل دانشگاه  گیلان دوره های تحصیلی بین الملل اجرا می شود ، مدرک دانش آموختگان این  واحد دانشگاه همچون سایر دانشکده ها و دوره های آموزشی از طرف دانشگاه  گیلان صادر گردیده و مدرک تحصیلی متداول دانشگاه می باشد. 


*رشته های تحصیلی* 



  


*شهریه* 

 

 
*توضیحات :* 

*::* شهریه اعلام شده فوق شامل هزینه های اسکان ، ایاب و ذهاب ، تغذیه و سایر هزینه های دانشجویی نمی شود .

*::*  در صورت انصراف یا اخراج دانشجو در هریک از مراحل تحصیل و به هر دلیل وجوه  دریافتی از دانشجو بابت شهریه به وی مسترد نخواهد شد و برای تسویه حساب  حداقل به میزان نصف شهریه ثابت و متغیر تمام دوره از دانشجو اخذ خواهد شد. 



*آدرس :* رشت ، کیلومتر 5 جاده زیبا کنار - منطقه آزاد تجاری - صنعتی بندر انزلی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*آشنایی با پژوهشکده گیلان شناسی*  *مقدمه*

استان گیلان به لحاظ دارا بودن موقعیتهای متنوع اقلیمی، جغرافیای، تاریخی، فرهنگی، زبانی و سیاسی-اقتصادی و همجوار بودن با کشور های حاشیه دریای خزر و قرار گرفتن در کریدور شمال -  جنوب از جایگاه ممتازی در کشور برخوردار است . از این رو تاسیس مراکز  پژوهشی در راستای شناخت و مطالعات علمی و تحقیقاتی منطقه ای کاملا ً ضروری و  اجتناب ناپذیر است.

در پی تقاضای مورخ۵/۲/۷۲ دانشگاه گیلان برای تأسیس پژوهشکده گیلان شناسی، شورای گسترش آموزش عالی وزارت متبوع در جلسه مورخ ۱۹/۹/۷۳ موافقت اصولی خود را با پژوهش کده گیلان شناسی با گروههای :

1- علوم اجتماعیو مردم شناسی
2- فرهنگ، زبان و ادبیات
3- تاریخ و تمدن ایران و اسلام 

اعلام  نمود. پس از آغاز به کار پژوهشکده ، جامعه علمی و فرهنگی استان استقبال  گسترده ای از آن به عمل آورد و این اقدام ارزشمند دانشگاه گیلان بازتاب  گسترده ای در محافل علمی استان و کشور داشت. از آن تاریخ تاکنون، این مرکز،  علیرغم تنگناهای موجود در بخش تأمین نیروی انسانی و مسایل مالی، توانسته  است در حوزه مطالعات گیلان شناسی فعالیت های مناسبی در زمینه های علمی و  پژوهشی، از قبیل انجام طرح های متعدد پژوهشی، چاپ کتاب و مقاله در نشریات معتبر ، ارائه مقالات در همایشهای علمی داخلی و خارجی و برگزاری دهها همایش و سخنرانی علمی، به انجام رساند. 


*ارتباط با مراکز ایران شناسی داخل و خارج*


به  دلیل سابقه مطالعات ایران شناسی در مناطق دیگر دنیا، پژوهشکده گیلان شناسی  در نظر دارد برای انتقال دستاوردهای علمی موسسات ایران شناسی خارجی و  شناخت بیشتر با مکاتب مختلف ایران شناسی با این قبیل مراکز ارتباط بر قرار  نماید و هم اکنون مذاکراتی را با برخی از دانشگاههای دنیا از جمله دانشگاه  استراسبورگ فرانسه انجام داده است. 
این  پژوهشکده با موسسات داخلی فعال در حوزه ایران شناسی از جمله بنیاد ایران  شناسی ، فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی ، پژوهشگاه علوم انسانی و سایر موسسات  علمی و تحقیقاتی همکاری نزدیکی دارد .


*منابع علمی و اسناد*


به  منظور ایجاد بستر لازم برای مطالعات گیلان شناسی و بهره مندی آسانتر  پژوهشگران دسترسی مطمئن و سریع به منابع تحقیقاتی، تاکنون منابع با ارزشی  در کتابخانه پزوهشکده گیلان شناسی فراهم شده است. تکمیل بایگانی اسناد و  آثار کوشیار گیلانی ( بخشی از این اسناد جمع آوری شده است)، ایجاد آرشیو  اسناد نهضت جنگل، ایجاد آرشیو اسناد نهضت مشروطه گیلان، بانک نسخ خطی آثار  مربوط به گیلان، بانک اطلاعات مفاخر گیلان، راه اندازی موزه و نمایشگاه  دائمی از ابزار معیشت سنتی گیلان از جمله برنامه های در دست اقدام پژوهشکده  گیلان شناسی می باشد.

*فعالیت های پژوهشی*

فصلنامه گیلان شناسی
به  منظور توسعه و گسترش مطالعات گیلان شناسی و انتشار تولیدات علمی در این  زمینه، پژوهشکده گیلان شناسی در نظر دارد برای به اشتراک گذاشتن دستاوردهای  علمی در حوزه گیلان شناسی و زمینه ایجاد ارتباط بیشتر بین گیلان پزوهان  نشریه ای علمی به جامعه فرهنگی و علمی استان و کشور عرضه نماید. با تلاشهای  دست اندرکاران این مرکز و توجه مسئولان محترم دانشگاه مجوز فصلنامه با  عنوان «گیلان‏شناسی» از هیأت محترم نظارت بر مطبوعات کشور دریافت  شده است و مراحل کسب اعتبار علمی این فصلنامه از سوی وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و  فناوری با اعتبار علمی _ ترویجی نیز به پایان رسیده که با عنایت حق تعالی  بزودی اولین شماره این نشریه علمی با همکار انجمن ایرانی مطالعات فرهنگی و  ارتباطات منتشر خواهد شد. 

همایشها و نمایشگاهها
ü سمينار بررسی فرهنگ و ادبيات گيلان در شهريور ماه 1372 (ارايه 30 مقاله تحقيقی به مدت 2روز)
ü همايش فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامی در آذرماه 1375 ـ با شرکت آقای دکتر صادق آيينه وند و دکتر اعوانی و...
ü اولين سمينار دانشجويی زبان و ادبيات فارسی در سال 1375
ü همايش فرهنگ گيلان زمين با همکاری دانشگاه تهران در سال 1380
ü همایش فرهنگ و تمدن تالش
ü همایش زبان و ادبیات فارسی مشترک با گروه ادبیات دانشگاه گیلان
ü همایش علمی بزرگداشت استاد احمد سمیعی گیلانی
ü همایش بزرگداشت استاد خمامی زاد
ü همایش گرامیداشت کوشیار گیلانی و اعطای شهروند افتخاری به پروفسور می چیا نو از ژاپن
ü همایش  میراث علمی کوشیار گیلانی همراه با نمایشگاه آثار علمی کوشیار و اعطای  شهروند افتخاری به پروفسور خورشید عبدالله زاده از کشور تاجیکستان 
ü همایش ملی اشکورشناسی
ü نمایشگاه کتاب گیلان به مناسبت هفته پژوهش
ü نمایشگاه نقاشی یکی از هنرمندان گیلان به مناسبت هفته پژوهش

نشست های علمی 
ü برگزاری ميز گرد "بررسی نهضت جنگل " با حضور شخصيتهای علمی و فرهنگی استان و کشور
ü برگزاری سخنرانيهای علمی در حوزههای مختلف گيلانشناسي( 18 مورد)
ü ميزگرد گيلان شناسی در اروپا" با حضور کريستيان برومبروژه 
ü مباحث مردم شناختی زبان و ادبيات فارسی . دکتر روح الامينی 
ü سخنرانی پروفسور رضا
ü سخنرانی علمی دکتر علی گرانمايه استاد دانشگاه لندن با موضوع قانونمندی و امنيت در دريای خزر
ü ميزگرد گيلان شناسی با حضور آقايان قاضی زاده ـ نوزاد ـ مير ابوالقاسمي
ü سخنرانی نوروز در گيلان، آقای کمايي
ü يافتههای باستان شناسی در تالش، دکتر محمدرضا خلعتبري
ü سخنرانی علمی آقای اخوان با عنوان باز شناسی نهضت جنگل 
ü نشست نقد و بررس آثار مرحوم بیژن نجدی، داستان سرای برجسته گیلانی
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان بررسی طنز گل آقایی و بزرگداشت مرحوم صابری فومنی
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان توسعه گیلان دکتر محمد تقی راهنمایی 
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان ایران شناسی در اروپا، توسط پروفسور بیگ باغبان
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان ایران شناسی در فرانسه توسط دکتر ساجدی از دانشگاه تهران
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان تاریخچه ایران شناسی در استراسبورگ آقای دکتر علی رفیعی 
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان وایکینگها در گیلان ، توسط آقای دکتر شهرستانی
ü سخنرانی علمی با عنوان اوزان و مقیاسهای سنتی گیلان همراه با نمایشگاه توسط امیر قربانی ویشکی

طرحهای پژوهشی
ü طنز در گيلان 
ü وجه تسميه شهرها و آباديهای گيلان 
ü بررسی  وضعيت قانونمندی فعاليتهای فرهنگی و هنری و تبليغی استان . اين طرح با  اعتباری بالغ بر پنج ميليون ريال برای شورای فرهنگ عمومی استان در سال 75  اجرا شد و به عنوان طرح برگزيده انتخاب و در مجموعه ای به چاپ رسيده است .
ü جمع آوری 60 نسخه خطی معتبر در زمينه گيلان شناسی با همکاری کتابخانه مرکزی دانشگاه تهران .
ü بررسی  سيمای اقتصادی و اجتماعی دهستان سياهکلرود . اين طرح در سال 78 به عنوان  طرح برگزيده مونوگرافی روستا در هفته پژوهش انتخاب و معرفی شد 
ü فقه الغه گيلکی (بررسی اتيمولوژی بيش از چهارصد واژه گيلکي) 
ü بررسی آوايی گيلکی در قياس با فارسی معيار
ü مطالعات باستان شناسی در گيلان 
ü تاريخ آل کيا 
ü سيمای اقتصادی ، اجتماعی و فرهنگی واجارگاه (مونوگرافي)
ü بررسی اتيمولوژی زبان تالشي
ü بررسی چهره های اساطیری در شاهنامه
ü تاريخ گيلان پيش از اسلام (مشترک )
ü ترجمه و تفسير متون مانوی بر اساس کتابActa iranica
ü بررسی ريشه شناختی واژگان فارسی 
ü اتيمولوژی واژگان تالشي
ü اطلس گویش شناسی ( در حال اجرا )
ü فرهنگ وازگان گیلکی (در حال اجرا) 
ü اشعار فولکلوریک تالشی (در حال اجرا )
ü ریشه شناسی و تحول تاریخی واژگان تالشی
ü فرهنگ گويش گيلاني
ü اطلس گويش شناسی 
ü فرهنگ و ابزار سنتی مردم گيلان 
ü اشعار فولکلوريک تالشی جنوبی 
ü تاريخ مناطق ( محلات ) تابعة رشت 
ü تاريخ گيلان بعد از اسلام 

کتاب
ü چاپ کتاب ، مانی
ü چاپ فرهنگ گيلکي " گيله گب "
ü چاپ تصحيح اشعار يکی از شعرا گيلانی( شمع بزم افروز)
ü چاپ ترجمه کتاب مجموعه مقالات پروفسور لازار 
ü چاپ کتاب فرهنگ زبان تالشی
ü چاپ خلاصه مقالات اولين سمينار فرهنگ و ادبيات گيلان 
ü چاپ خلاصه مقالات همایش فرهنگ و تمدن تالش 
ü چاپ خلاصه مقالات همایش بزرگداشت استاد معین
ü چاپ خلاصه مقالات همایش ملی اشکورشناسی
ü چاپ مجموعه مقالات سمينار گيلان شناسی با حمايت مادی آقای ملک آرا
ü چاپ مجموعه مقالات همایش فرهنگ و تمدن تالش جلد 1 به کوشش دکتر رضایتی (گلبانگ تالش)
ü تهيه و انتشار مجموعه آشنايی با پژوهشکده گيلان شناسي
ü انتشار فصلنامه گيلان شناسی (يک شماره)

مقالات
ü اعتقادات ايران در عصر هخامنشی ، مجله دانشکده ادبيات دانشگاه تهران
ü گرويدن ارمنيها به مسحيت در زمان ساسانيان ، مجله دانشکده اديات دانشگاه تهران
ü نقش اقوام گيلان در امپراطوری هخامنشی ، هفتمين همايش پژوهشی دانشگاه گيلان
ü اعتقادات مردم گيلان از آغاز تا پايان هخامنشی ، همايش فرهنگ گيلان زمين دانشگاه تهران
ü لنگرود از ديدگاه جهانگردان ، همايش فرهنگی پژوهشی لنگرود شناسي
ü سياست فرانسه و نهضت جنگل ، همايش بازشناسی نهضت جنگل
ü بررسی تاريخی واژگان گيلکی ، همايش فرهنگ گيلان زمين دانشگاه تهران
ü اتيمولوژی چند واژه ، همايش فرهنگی پژوهشی لنگرود شناسي
ü نظری گذرا بر سياست خارجی و داخلی نهضت جنگل ، همايش باز شناسی نهضت جنگل
ü ساخت جمله ( نحو ) در گويش واجارگاه ، هفتمين همايش پژوهشی دانشگاه گيلان 
ü تهيه و تدوين سه مقاله در چارچوب پروتکل همکاری علمی دانشگاه گيلان با دانشگاه آستراخان
ü گیل و دیلم در داستان ویس ورامین: مجله ره آورد گیل، بهار و تابستان 1389
ü یک پیشوند کهن درتالشی : مجله تالش،ش 51، تیر ماه 1389
ü نگاهی به اشعارآل نبی املشی، مجله گیلان ما، رشت، 1387
ü افعال پیشوندیدر تالشی، مجله ادب پژوهی، دانشگاه گیلان، سال اول، شماره اول، بهار 1386.
ü فرهنگ لغتتالشی، مجله تحقیقات تالش، تهران، 1385.
ü پیشوندهای فعلیدر تالشی، مجله گویش شناسی، فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی، دوره دوم، شماره اول،اسفند 1384.
ü همخوان های تالشی، مجله تالش شناسی،رشت 1382
ü غزنویان و شالوده های فرهنگی ایران در هند.
ü پژوهشيدرروابط ايران و فرانسه دردوره صفويه.
ü نقديبرنخستين نظامنامه انتخاباتی مجلس اوّل.
ü بررسيعملکرد احسان الّله خان درجنبش جنگل.
ü تامّلیدریکی ازبحران های مشروطه : ترور امین السلطان اتابک
ü روابطبازرگانی ایران و هند دردورۀ صفویه.
ü شیوه هایمقابلۀ دربار با مشروطیت.
ü بررسیکارکرد تجاری کمپانی مسکوی در ایران.
ü دين در دوره هخامنشی.
ü گرويدن ارمنی ها بع مسيحيت در زمان ساسانيان.
ü اعتقادات مردم گيلان از آغاز تا پايان هخامنشی.
ü نقش اقوام گيلان در امپراطوری هخامنشی.
ü تالش در عهد باستان.
ü گيلان در دوره امپراطوری ماد.
ü لنگرود از ديدگاه جهانگردان.
ü سياست فرانسه در نهضت جنگل.
ü ديدگاههای نهضت جنگل در مورد قرارداد1919.
ü گيلان از ديدگاه جهانگردان روسی (مشترک).
ü سياست روسيه تزاری و شوروی در مقابل نهضت جنگل (مشترک).
ü پژوهشهای محققان روسی در باره زبان گيلکی (مشترک).
ü استقرای واژگان فارسی قبل از اسلام در گيلکی امروز،همایش فرهنگ گیلان زمین ،(دانشگاه گیلان - دانشگاه تهران ) ، تیر 81.
ü بررسی زبان شناسی چند واژه لنگرودی ، چاپ در مجموعه مقالات همایش لنگرودشناسی ،در مجله فرهنگ گیلان زمین، تابستان 81.
ü نظری و گذری بر سياست داخلی و خارجی نهضت جنگل ، همایش باز شناسی نهضت جنگل ، مهر 81 ، چاپ در مجموعه مقالات.
ü اتيمولوژی و ريشه شناختی چند واژه گيلکی رشتی ، دانشگاه گیلان سال 84.
ü ساخت جمله (نحو ) در گویش واجارگاه ، هشتمین همایش دستاوردهای علمی - پژوهشی دانشگاه گیلان اسفند 81.
ü ویس و رامین و ریشه شناسی کهن ، چاپ در مجله علمی- پزوهشی ، دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ، سال 84.
ü نقد و بررسی کتاب گذر از جهان افسانه ، چاپ در مجله کتاب ماه تهران سال 83.
ü دین و دولت در امپراطوری ساسانی ، ( مشترک ) ،هشتمین همایش دستاوردهای علمی _ پژوهشی دانشگاه گیلان 1386.
ü تحلیل ضرب المثل های اخلاقی گیلان (0مشترک) اخذ مجوز چاپ از مجله علمی _ پژوهشی فرهنگستان زبان .
ü جهت گیری آرمان گرایانه در شعر مشروطه ونسیم شمال ( پذیرش از فرانسه )، سال 2007.
ü بررسی زبان شناسی وریشه شناسی چند واژه تالشی ، ( همایش علمی- پژوهشی فرهنگ و تمدن تالش اردیبهشت 83 .
ü پزوهش  های زبان شناسی محققان روسی در باره گویش های رایج در گیلان ( مقاله مشترک  ). چاپ در مجله کاسپین روسیه ،کنفرانس بین المللی روسیه و شرق شناسی 21  و22 آوریل2005 میلادی.
ü مروری  بر جغرافیای تاریخی گیلان در قرن نوزده و اوایل قرن بیستم ( مقاله مشترک )  چاپ در مجله علمی پژوهشی جغرافیا و توسعه ناحیه ای ،دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد ،  بهار و تابستان 85 
ü گیلان  از دیدگاه جهان گردان روسی (مشترک ) ،کنفرانس بین المللی رروسیه و شرق  شناسی 21 و22 آوریل2005 نوبت چاپ در مجله کاسپین دانشگاه آستراخان
ü گیلان در دوره باستان ، مجله گیلان ما ، بهار 86
ü روابط  روسیه تزاری وشوروی با نهضت جنگل (مشترک)، کنفرانس بین المللی روسیه وشرق  شناسی آوریل 2005 ، چاپ کامل در مجله کاسپین دانشگاه آستراخان
ü مشترکات ریشه ای زبان های ایرانی و روسی ، سال87 ارایه در همایش علمی استاد سمیعی دانشگاه گیلان سال 87
ü ارسال چند مقاله دیگر برای مجله های علمی و پژوهشی و سمینار برای چاپ و اخذ مجوز
ü تدوین و تالیف کتاب درسی برای دانشجویان در مقطع کارشناسی زبان و ادبیات فارسی با عنوان فرهنگ و ادبیات ایران پیش از اسلام

سفرهای علمی:
ü سفر اعضای هیأت علمی به روسیه 
ü سفر علمی به استراسبورگ جهت آموزش زبان فارسی
ü سفر علمی دانشجویی به تهران برای بازدید از موزه ایران باستان و منشور کورش
ü سفر علمی دانشجویی برای شناخت آداب و رسوم به مناطق قاسم آباد و تالش



*فعالیّت آموزشی (ایران‏شناسی)*


پژوهشکده  گیلان شناسی اولین مرکز استان شناسی وابسته به وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و  فناوری است و دومین مرکز تحقیقاتی پس از بنیاد ایران شناسی است که موفق به  راه انداز رشته ایران شناسی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد شده است. جذب دانشجوی  ایران شناسی با هدف ترغیب و تشویق محققان جوان برای مطالعات ایران‏شناسی و  به تبع آن گیلان‏شناسی در سال 1378 در پژوهشکده گیلان‏شناسی محقق شد. در  سال 1379 اولین دوره فارغ التحصیلان این رشته با دفاع از پایان نامه‏های  خود که در ارتباط با موضوعات گیلان پژوهی بود موفق به اخذ مدرک کارشناسی  ارشد ایران‏شناسی شدند. 
هم  اکنون گرایش فرهنگ مردم، آداب و رسوم و میراث فرهنگی و گرایش تاریخ  کارشناسی ارشد ایران‏شناسی در پژوهشکده گیلان شناسی دایر است. این مرکز  درصدد است گرایشهای دیگر این رشته تحصیلی را نیز راه اندازی نماید. همچنین،  مقدمات ایجاد دوره دکترای این رشته، در آینده ای نه چندان دور با همکاری  سایر موسسات علمی مرتبط، در دست اجراست فراهم نماید.

----------

